# Claiming 2008 medical expenses now



## mattym (3 Dec 2008)

I have had an expensive year medically but have come to the ending of the spending. Is it possible to claim back with a Med 1 form for 2008 before the end of the year?


----------



## enoxy (3 Dec 2008)

*Re: Claiming 2008 mediacal expenses now*

No it needs to wait until next year as far as i know.,


----------



## chrisboy (3 Dec 2008)

*Re: Claiming 2008 mediacal expenses now*

You need a copy of your 2008 p60 to go with the med form, so no, its not possible


----------



## MaryBe (3 Dec 2008)

*Re: Claiming 2008 mediacal expenses now*



mattym said:


> I have had an expensive year medically but have come to the ending of the spending. Is it possible to claim back with a Med 1 form for 2008 before the end of the year?


 
Are you serious.  We are after all in December - what's another few weeks.


----------



## justsally (4 Dec 2008)

*Re: Claiming 2008 mediacal expenses now*



MaryBM said:


> Are you serious. We are after all in December - *what's another few weeks*.


 

A few weeks might make a great deal of difference to someone who has had a lot of medical bills during the year. Pity it doesn't seem possible to claim the early refund.


----------



## Domo (5 Dec 2008)

With large medical expenses it may be possible to increase your tax credits for the year, thus receiving your credits against employment income now.  However, given the short time now to the last payday of the year, this may not be implemented in time for your payroll run.

Ring your local tax office and ask about this.


----------



## mattym (5 Dec 2008)

Glad to see marybm is unaffected by the recession gripping our country at the moment and that money isn't tight at Christmas? No santy to do?


----------



## MaryBe (5 Dec 2008)

mattym said:


> Glad to see marybm is unaffected by the recession gripping our country at the moment and that money isn't tight at Christmas? No santy to do?


 

OMG I'm very affected by the recession, if only you knew.  What I meant was we are now going into the second week of December and with only 2 week left why not wait in case there are more medical expenses and claim for the lot!!


----------



## mattym (5 Dec 2008)

Have come to the end of the medical expenses so was hoping to get the claim in early so it might be sorted early but so such luck!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBe (5 Dec 2008)

Did you have a tarot card reading to confirm you are finished with Med expenses.  A lot can happen in the next three weeks!!!!  Please do not take offense.


----------



## mattym (5 Dec 2008)

No tarot card reading, just a credit card reading........


----------



## MaryBe (5 Dec 2008)

mattym said:


> No tarot card reading, just a credit card reading........


 

Ha Ha, I love this forum.  According to my cards!!!!!! just wait the few weeks and don't tempt .........


----------



## mattym (5 Dec 2008)

Too True!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Dec 2008)

Revenue will not refund Med Expenses until sfter you have received a P60.

This is their way of making sure your taxes are paid up to date before giving you a refund


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Dec 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Revenue will not refund Med Expenses until sfter you have received a P60.
> 
> This is their way of making sure your taxes are paid up to date before giving you a refund


 

More to the point they need to know what you earned to see what your marginal rate of tax is, given that ( up to 31/12/08) medical expenses are allowable against income at your highest rate. If they do not know your income/tax then they cannot determine the correct amount of refund. However as BS said if you are in arrears either in 2008 or on an earlier year then the refund may be set against that also.


----------



## FTB1975 (10 Dec 2008)

Just a quick question on claiming for health expenses; I just tried to doing on-line on the revenue web-site but it appears to have been listed as a tax credit. Does this mean I won't actually get it as a money-in-the-hand refund but instead it'll appear on my new tax cert?


----------



## strong1 (10 Dec 2008)

What if you are self employed and dont get a P60, is there anyway of claiming before 31 Dec then?


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Dec 2008)

strong1 said:


> What if you are self employed and dont get a P60, is there anyway of claiming before 31 Dec then?


 
Self employed will put 2008 med expenses on their 2008 Tax Return (Form 11 ) which is to be filed by 31/10/09. There is no way for self-employed to get tax refund on meds in the actual current year until after it is over as far as I am aware.


----------



## Havana (10 Dec 2008)

As far as i know you don't have to wait till you get your p60 to claim. You can claim in january using the details on your december payslip


----------



## jrewing (30 Dec 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Self employed will put 2008 med expenses on their 2008 Tax Return (Form 11 ) which is to be filed by 31/10/09. There is no way for self-employed to get tax refund on meds in the actual current year until after it is over as far as I am aware.


 
I am a PAYE employee but self-assessed (Form 11). Do I need to wait until I file my Form 11 to get the refund on 2008 medical expenses ? or can I claim separately in January ?


----------



## jrewing (29 Jan 2009)

I am a PAYE employee but self-assessed (Form 11). Do I need to wait until I file my Form 11 to get the refund on 2008 medical expenses ? or can I claim separately in January ?


----------

